# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مقالات مرتبط با برنامه نویسی VB >  نکته ای درمورد. Debugging Hybrid Visual Basic 6.0/Visual Basic .NET Applications

## www.pc3enter.tk

> *Debugging Hybrid Visual Basic 6.0/Visual Basic .NET Applications*
> 
> *Visual Studio 2005*
>  
> Scott Swigart
> Swigart Consulting LLCJuly 2006Applies to:
>    Microsoft Visual Basic 6.0
>    Microsoft Visual Basic 2005
>    Microsoft Visual Studio 2005*Summary:* This articlesshows how to debug Visual Basic .NET applications and the Visual Basic 6.0 components that they use, and how to debug Visual Basic .NET components called from Visual Basic 6.0 applications. (8 printed pages)
> ...


.


https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/vstudio/ms788233
https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/lib...40(vs.80).aspx

----------

